# Australian-seeking info on a stick on, shingle type roof material



## deanoz

Hi there.
I'm a Tradesman Roof Tiler from Australia seeking some information on a product that i asume is commonly knowen to those in Europe and the U.S.. It is a very attractive flat, stick on material, it looks to me as if it is joined in long lengths and is stuck on lapping cross bonded to the line underneath. the products surface also looks like a very course sand paper!
i have seen it only a few times in Aust' and i see it all the time on television. I know that is it very commonly used in places with snow fall and on steep roofs. 
i am looking to gain knoweledge of this product-
- what it is called
-how it is applied
- what weather climates it is best suited for. 
-what steps are neccessary for preparation when using this on an existing or new roof. 
perhaps a website of a supplier could also be useful to me for more information.
- what sort of life span does it have and generaly how long would it be garuanteed. 
thank you very much!
Dean.


----------



## Interloc

Try certainteed.com


----------



## TOMROD

deanoz said:


> Hi there.
> I'm a Tradesman Roof Tiler from Australia seeking some information on a product that i asume is commonly knowen to those in Europe and the U.S.. It is a very attractive flat, stick on material, it looks to me as if it is joined in long lengths and is stuck on lapping cross bonded to the line underneath. the products surface also looks like a very course sand paper!
> i have seen it only a few times in Aust' and i see it all the time on television. I know that is it very commonly used in places with snow fall and on steep roofs.
> i am looking to gain knoweledge of this product-
> - what it is called
> -how it is applied
> - what weather climates it is best suited for.
> -what steps are neccessary for preparation when using this on an existing or new roof.
> perhaps a website of a supplier could also be useful to me for more information.
> - what sort of life span does it have and generaly how long would it be garuanteed.
> thank you very much!
> Dean.


I work for GAF Material Corp, the biggest roofing materials manufcture in North America. The product you are describing sounds like our Liberty SBS modified self-adhering memberane. Below is the sell sheet and application instructions:

http://www.gaf.com/Content/Documents/20341.pdf

http://www.gaf.com/Content/Documents/20352.pdf

This product is not meant for steep slopes though...it's really designed for low slopes. It's a very good, durable product for all climates - especially cold climates. The only thing is in hot weather, the granular surface can scuff becuase of the soft coating (SBS). 

Let me know if this is what you're looking for? If not, check out our website www.gaf.com


----------



## Grumpy

Sounds like you may be talking about an ice shield, to be placed UNDER shingles, not in lieu of shingles? If it's to be placed in lieu of shingles then LIberty or Certainteed Flintlastic SA are good up to 6/12.


----------



## flashingmaster56

Grumpy said:


> Sounds like you may be talking about an ice shield, to be placed UNDER shingles, not in lieu of shingles? If it's to be placed in lieu of shingles then LIberty or Certainteed Flintlastic SA are good up to 6/12.


 I think you are right Grumpy.


----------



## MGP Roofing

Do you mean torch-on membranes which are used on flat roofs, decks and the like? Try www.skelleruproofing.co.nz they do this and the Certainteed shingles. I think they are in Australia as well.


----------



## alish

Dear deanoz , Is there you are finding stitch bond fabric , people always call it Polyester fabric . If so pls contact me . i sell this .thanks .


----------



## Fregeau

deanoz said:


> Hi there.
> I'm a Tradesman Roof Tiler from Australia seeking some information on a product that i asume is commonly knowen to those in Europe and the U.S.. It is a very attractive flat, stick on material, it looks to me as if it is joined in long lengths and is stuck on lapping cross bonded to the line underneath. the products surface also looks like a very course sand paper!
> i have seen it only a few times in Aust' and i see it all the time on television. I know that is it very commonly used in places with snow fall and on steep roofs.
> i am looking to gain knoweledge of this product-
> - what it is called
> -how it is applied
> - what weather climates it is best suited for.
> -what steps are neccessary for preparation when using this on an existing or new roof.
> perhaps a website of a supplier could also be useful to me for more information.
> - what sort of life span does it have and generaly how long would it be garuanteed.
> thank you very much!
> Dean.


G'Day Mate !
It sounds like an Ice and WAter Shield, made by several companies, such as Grace
look at:
http://www.graceathome.com/pages/downloads/GIWS-060P.pdf
And it goes UNDER the shingles, sealing around nails.
Best Regards from Canada


----------

